# Cis replacement line? MK1



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi I just snapped off the CIS line on my MK1 Rabbit GTI (I know I could not find my puller tool and got too aggressive with the channel locks). It's the harder to reach #4 cylinder injector line and I pulled too high up. I can't seem to find anyone that sells the #4 cylinder injector line new. If I go to the junkyard am I limited to Rabbits or do foxes/golfs/cabbies use the same lines? Anybody know a source for it?
thanks
Hoffa


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

http://www.mk1autohaus.com/CIS-Fuel-Injector-Line-Cyl-4--Hose_p_6556.html
Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

He found one. There are multiple threads about this.


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Yes that's the one but it was out of stock. As butcher suggested I found one so thank you for the response anyways. It would be great to find a source for others in need.
hoffa


----------

